# Problem mit Deinstallation der JRE im Firefox



## Meister (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo
ich benutze den Mozilla Firefox Browser und hab folgendes Problem. Immer wenn ich in einen Chat z.b will oder auch bei manchen webseiten dann steht da oben immer: es sind zusätzliche Plugins notwengig,um alle Medien auf dieser Webseite anzuzeigen. Oka rechts daneben steht FEHLENDE PLUGINS INSTALLIEREN. Logisch da drück ich dann drauf. 
Aber dann kommt so ne meldung von wegen Diese Version von JRE ist bereits installiert.Deinstallieren sie die Software mithilfe des installations-deinstallations Hilfsprogramms, bevor sie erneut instalieren. 

Okay ich geh auf Systensteurung dann auf Software aber dann steht da irgentwie J2Se Runtime Enviroment 5.0 Update 1 & darunter 2. so jetzt krieg ich das nicht deinstalliert. Wie geht das? Wenn ich dann  bei1 auf entfernen gehen will kommt da so ein Schild Schwere Fehler bei der Installation.
Wäre coooooooooool, wenn einer sagt, wie man das deinstalliert.
Danke im voraus.

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Titel angepasst._


----------



## mic_checker (26. Mai 2005)

kannst du mal ein beispiel geben wo der Fehler auftritt?


----------



## Guest (26. Mai 2005)

einfach Beispiel ich geh auf diese Seite  und dann steht das oben von wegen fehlende Plugins installieren.


----------



## Meister (26. Mai 2005)

oder auch,wenn ich hier oben im forum auf Chat klicke. Dann kommt das auch.


----------



## EagleEye (26. Mai 2005)

geh mal auf www.java.com und lad dir mal das Java RE runter da ich vermute das du ja nur Java sachen ansehen willst und nicht selbst programmieren

PS: mach nächstes mal nen besseren Thread Topic


----------



## Meister (26. Mai 2005)

ja ich wollt nichts selbst programmmeren, sondern nur ansehen.
Aber ich  find da das Java Re nicht. kannst mal bitte beschreiben wo ich das finde auf de seite.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Mai 2005)

Meister hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber dann kommt so ne meldung von wegen Diese Version von JRE ist bereits installiert.


Es sieht so aus, als wäre die JRE bereits installiert. Das lässt dann fast nur noch einen Schluss zu:
Du musst mal in deinen Firefox-Einstellungen Java aktivieren.


----------



## Meister (26. Mai 2005)

Hab ich ist aktiviert.


----------



## Guest (26. Mai 2005)

aber haut trotztdem alles nicht hin.


----------



## stev.glasow (27. Mai 2005)

> Okay ich geh auf Systensteurung dann auf Software aber dann steht da irgentwie J2Se Runtime Enviroment 5.0 Update 1 & darunter 2. so jetzt krieg ich das nicht deinstalliert. Wie geht das?


Wieso nicht? Bei mir gibt's da nen Button "entfernen", bei dir nicht? Oder kommt erst eine Meldung wenn du auf den entfernen Button geklickt hat? Hab keine Lust das hier zu testen 
Und wenn du's deinstalliert hast einfach nochmal Firefox das Plugin laden lassen.

P.S. Hansa rockt


----------



## Guest (27. Mai 2005)

> Wieso nicht? Bei mir gibt's da nen Button "entfernen", bei dir nicht? Oder kommt erst eine Meldung wenn du auf den entfernen Button geklickt hat? Hab keine Lust das hier zu testen
> Und wenn du's deinstalliert hast einfach nochmal Firefox das Plugin laden lassen.
> 
> P.S. Hansa rockt



Ja den Botton entfernen hab ich auch. Da drück ich drauf und dann kommt halt diese meldung von wegen schwere Fehler bei der Installation. wäre cool wenn halt eienr wüßte wie man das jetzt deinstalliert.

Hansa ist der geilste Verein überhaupt


----------



## Meister (27. Mai 2005)

Ach los Jungs ihr wisst das doch. Das  ist voll blöd, wenn das alles nicht geht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Mai 2005)

Hm, wenn du es nicht über das Softwaremenü in der Systemsteuerung deinstallieren kannst, geht das mit einem riskanten Eingriff in die Registry.
Wenn du dir das zutraust, probiere es einfach, besser ist vorher auf jeden Fall eine Sicherungskopie der Registry-Datenbank oder einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt anzulegen.
Lösche einfach erstmal per Hand das entsprechende Java-Verzeichnis auf der Platte.
Dann öffnest du die Registry (Start -> Ausführen -> regedit).
Klicke dann im Dateimenü auf _Bearbeiten_ und dann auf _Suchen_.
Gib dann dort mal _java_ ein und lass suchen.
In der linken Fensterhälfte werden die Schlüssel als Ordner dargestellt auf der rechten Seite die Werte der geöffneten Schlüssel. Falls kein passender Eintrag ausgegeben wird, mit der Funktionstaste _F3_ weiter suchen lassen.
So, und jetzt wird's knifflig. Lass dir Zeit, bei der ganzen Sache. Schau dir die Werte der Schlüssel genau an.
Auf jeden Fall kannst du die Werte bzw. Schlüssel des vorhin gelöschten Verzeichnisses löschen _Entf_-Taste.
Sollte der Wert in einem Unterschlüssel (ordner) angezeigt werden, kannst du noch die anderen Unterordner des Schlüssel öffnen, um zu sehen, ob dort auch etwas im Zusammenhang mit dem zu entfernenden Programm zu sehen ist. Im Zweifelsfall löscht du *nur* den Unterschlüssel, bzw. den Wert, der mit dem zu entfernenden Programm zweifelsfrei in Verbindung gebracht werden kann.
So arbeitest du dich durch die gesamte Registry und entfernst auf diese Weise Einträge aus der Datenbank, die auf eine Installation eines Programmes hinweisen.
Nach dem Neustart des Rechners sollte dein Problem behoben sein. 
Im Schlimmsten Fall kannst du dir damit aber die Registry-Datenbank zerstören.
Du kannst auch etappenweise vorgehen, bis der gewünschte Zustand erreicht ist.


----------



## 8ull23y3 (28. Mai 2005)

Also die Möglichkeit von Lectron würde ich auch vorschlagen.

Die Ordner von Hand löschen.

Aber zum aufräumen der Registry kannst du auch ein Tool verwenden.
Ich nehm da zwei verschiedene weil die immer verschiedene Sachen finden 

http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/x/s/de0AXS-wc.html

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/regseeker.html

Das wären die zwei keine Ahnung ob dir das helfen wird aber probier es mal aus
ansonsten bleibt echt nur der Weg die Registry selbst zu durchforsten.


----------



## Guest (28. Mai 2005)

Danke. hab da jetzt auch eigentlich alles von Java entfernt. Nur Auf Systemsteuerrung un dann Software steht noch immer das mit dem Udate 1& 2, obwohl ich das mit mit mit RegCleaner eigentlich schon entfernt hatte.


----------

